# New image from Twitter



## Sundance99 (Jan 27, 2018)

So, it looks like there will be new items added.  I hope it is not a repeat of the Rover event!  I do like the items.


----------



## J087 (Jan 27, 2018)

Refurbished valentine drum set.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 27, 2018)

I remember the leaks, but I cannot find the site.

It looks like a floral rock and roll themed event.


----------



## joelmm (Jan 27, 2018)

If it's an event like Rover's where luck is so decisive, maybe I'll consider not doing it.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 27, 2018)

It's going to be a rover-like event lol there was a datamine that said you're going to have to catch bats instead of butterflies.

Although, there was another datamine that said the catchrates were *increased*, so it won't be as bad as the butterflies.

*I saw this on Facebook and Twitter so it may not be 100% true, but I've seen a few different sources say the same thing so it seems like it's pretty accurate."


----------



## J087 (Jan 28, 2018)

Event should start next week somewhere.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Jan 28, 2018)

According to a datamine that was found, this is "Lottie's Gothic Rose Festival"
hyyyyyyyyyype!!!


----------

